

Simple, valuable business I want to use. . .  - aresant

We just launched an iPhone game called "Rainbow Ninja" at http://www.RainbowNinja.com to favorable reviews a few days ago.<p>Sales are underwhelming 2 days in but that just means it’s time to market!<p>As I’ve begun researching marketing opportunities I ran into a surefire business opportunity.<p>The best business opportunities are voids to be filled. The void we’re going to fill here is helping iPhone developers MARKET their applications.<p>I’ve worked in the world of web advertising for 10 years and have seen this model work time and time again: consolidated, SPECIFIC ad networks.<p>Example: http://decknetwork.net/ - exclusive network that is serving 35,000,000 impressions a month for advertisers interested in marketing to “creative, web, and design culture”.<p>Great, simple business.<p>Here’s how it works:<p>a)TheDeck places ads on several premium websites that produce content specific to this category.<p>b)TheDeck sells the ad-units as a “co-op”. Meaning you pay “TheDeck” but the ads run on all sites in their network.<p>c)TheDeck pays the host-sites, or publishers, a portion of what they collect on a campaign based on how many impressions that publisher drives.<p>d)Because TheDeck has such a narrow and valuable audience focus, they receive premium advertising rates.<p>I love this model. Why?<p>1)Advertisers win because they reach a super-segmented audience.<p>2)Host websites win because they’re paid a premium rate that they wouldn’t otherwise receive because they do not independently have sales staff / traffic to support large brand / corporate ad budgets.<p>So, nothing like this exists specific to promoting iPhone applications.<p>There are several dozen blogs / websites you can find under keywords like “iphone applications” / “iphone games” / “iphone software” / etc.<p>Many of them offer “self serve” placement for “featured application” spots etc.<p>The CPM rates they are receiving are solid, premium $$$.<p>They are having success on re-buys which makes sense, they are super-narrow in focus (eg attracting visitors interested in reviews / news / updates on iPhone games / apps) and this is clearly working for advertisers.<p>So here’s as simple as the business plan is: build “TheDeck” for iPhone app websites.<p>More details:<p>Negotiate Placement On:<p>• iPhone app-specific blogs. As mentioned above, lots and lots of iPhone application review sites are springing up. They all need ad dollars. 
• iPhone developer sites. For instance RainbowNinja.com would be HAPPY to carry paying advertisements cross-promoting other applications. What’s the sum-of-all-traffic across the thousands and thousands of iPhone application developers? Lots and growing. 
• iPhone specific forums. As with everything online, forums are in abundance to discuss iPhone apps / games / etc.<p>Raise Awareness By:
• Creating cross-promotional deals with iPhone software development houses. 
• Bid on Google keywords like “iphone application marketing” / “iphone game marketing” / etc.
• Hitting up all the tech-central blogs like TechCrunch / GigaOM / etc. This is a unique, fun idea and EVERYBODY that’s developing iPhone applications gets it, right now.
• DIGG / REDDIT / HACKER NEWS!<p>Why You Should Do This:
• There is clear, clear demand for it. 
• Corporate iPhone developers have marketing budgets that they love spending in ad networks like this. It makes them look smart. 
• It doesn’t exist in any consolidated format.
• This is a proven model in other verticals. 
• Estimations on iPhone sales say we’re at the tip of the iceberg. Start this business idea TODAY, be first &#38; best, and three years from now you are rich. 
• Specific-ad networks are fast and easy acquisition targets. 
• The software supporting this model is available as example or to purchase. 
• Because I personally want this service to exist so I can use it today, dammit!<p>I am happy to help you get the ball rolling if you have any questions or comments.<p>I’m on my 3rd start-up, the first two were great fun, launched with revenue models, and sold. Mentioning that to add some kind of weight to this, I am 100% serious that somebody should hit this now.<p>iPhone application development is a hobby, I’d be happy to work in a very limited advisory role helping somebody execute the above. I know how to build it, how to market it, etc.
======
nickh
I suggest you start by improving the marketing of Rainbow Ninja on its own
website. As alaskamiller said, an explanation of what the game is/does is a
good starting point. Throw some screenshots up there, too. Maybe even a video.
Users shouldn't have to search around to find out what the game's premise is,
and what the gameplay is like.

Also, I may be a stickler for grammar, but I'm sure there are others who
notice that "To celebrate the launch of our RainbowNinja iPhone Video Game."
isn't a proper sentence, and has incorrect capitalisation. Get a few trusted
people to proofread your copy before publishing it.

------
satyajit
What's your take on Facebook app development, from the monetization pt of
view. Also, I would like to further talk to you about these offline. Can you
please email me (address in profile).

------
psyklic
You may want to study how Facebook Applications marketed themselves and the
many ad networks that have evolved specifically for them.

Unfortunately, the Facebook App market is inundated with new apps, and to date
I don't believe that there exists a good marketing strategy for newcomers. In
fact, I believe that some categories of apps simply will not catch on no
matter how much they are marketed, e.g. those which require a purchase.

Best of luck!

------
alaskamiller
Facebook marketing was the same way. During the platform release last summer
most of the advertising cash came from other Facebook apps that wanted ad
placement. By now that sort of ponzi scheme has died off; the gold rush's
over.

Coudal has run the Deck for about 4 years now. Their premium CPMs comes from
the fact that the majority of their site partners are high quality and run
little or no advertisement at all to begin with. Line up a couple fly-by-night
iPhone review sites running on WordPress.com and it's highly doubtful you'll
get the same result; doubtful many will even give you exclusivity when
properly spec-ed AdSense can make money too. Do you have enough cash to get
AppleInsider.com, MacNN.com, or MacRumors.com's attention to custom design
campaigns with you?

Have you considered talking to the handful of established iPhone advertising
networks available? Medialets.com? AdMob.com? PurpleTalk.com?

EDIT: Looking at your site, have you considered starting your marketing
domination with the website? An explanation of what the game is foremost,
iTunes links, more focus on the screenshots, the $500 challenge, and
everything? You can fit all that content onto a single page instead of this
awkward ascending news style. Even a title tag might go a long way.

